# Answer why Disney inventory available in my private RCI TPU acct did not match ogs or show in HGVC



## Panina (Jul 12, 2018)

I noticed in my private RCI (not HGVC)account that Disney Resorts were available in open inventory but when I went through the HGVC portal to RCI, the weeks were not available to me.  I actually have an ongoing search in RCI through HGVC for Disney that was sitting in open inventory through my private RCI account.


When I called into HGVC initially I was referred to an RCI specialist who researched  and called me back and this is what I was told.  I asked for it in writing and he said he could not provide it in writing, could only discuss it.


    1)Disney has an area restriction within 30 miles.  If you own within 30 miles of Disney you cannot trade in.


    2)HGVC has a strong presence of resorts in this 30 mile restricted area thus all HGVC owners are pooled together and considered to own within the 30 miles restriction. 


    3)Limited inventory, but a good amount, is given to HGVC for trades but what is given and when, is decided by Disney.  RCI has no control. He could not tell me what a good amount meant.


Truthfully I was stunned by what I was told but now we know why we wait so long for a Disney trade.  Of course I will write an email to HGVC asking it be elevated to corporate. This is my mindset right now.

    I own four HGVC properties and none of them are in the 30 mile restricted area of Disney.  Most HGVC owners are not Orlando owners so this pooling for trades is unfair.  What else is RCI restricting us from in addition to Disney?


    Most RCI resorts are inferior to our HGVC system.  HGVC gives RCI desirable high end weeks.  Our members deserve the same.  Why are we restricted?


   If RCI can’t do better for HGVC members there are other alternatives. Interval International has many high end resorts to trade into that are closer to HGVC standards.  Why not give HGVC members a choice where to trade like some of the HGVC affiliates do?


   HGVC is highly desirable and in RCI better trading value should be negotiated.  If you look at how Hyatt’s point system trades in Interval International you will realized they value their customers in  a high end system.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 12, 2018)

Suggest look at buying DVC points. AND be sure you tell everyone at HGVC and at the HGVC pool, why you are NOT buying more of the HGVC product.

And be sure to post on YOUR Facebook page, that the HGVC basicly locks you out of trading into DVC .... not a quality issue, not a regional issue .... but a HGVC freeze out.

And then chose you exchange company as II.

PS Private trades from RCI and DVC members for DVC might play out for you.


----------



## Panina (Jul 12, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> Suggest look at buying DVC points. AND be sure you tell everyone at HGVC and at the HGVC pool, why you are NOT buying more of the HGVC product.
> 
> And be sure to post on YOUR Facebook page, that the HGVC basicly locks you out of trading into DVC .... not a quality issue, not a regional issue .... but a HGVC freeze out.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct a “freeze out”. 

At my age buying Disney points not cost effective.  I am ok going elsewhere but this is more about principle. 

 I am probably going to give away my mandatory hgvc as I was going to use it to trade into Disney. I prefer my affiliates as I have a choice where to trade if I need to.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2018)

I think the reason given is not correct.  I think there may be a glitch and they were trying to explain why. 

Was it a single DVC unit or multiple ones?  Did you try actually booking the week with your weeks account?  I ask because sometimes inventory appears as though it is available even for 30-60 minutes after it is already booked and your HGVC account might have blocked out the ghost inventory because it is not real.  There are times when matches that should match don't (more so with II than RCI but it does happen there too) but if it were really available in open inventory you should have been able to see and book it.

The only way the 30 mile restriction could be effective is if HGVC changed the way the bulk deposit with RCI and behind the scenes actually attaches a unit to each account or grabs the next from the bulk deposit and if it happens to be Orlando than it blocks out DVC.  This is not how it was done in the past but it doesn't mean that it couldn't have changed in this way.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 12, 2018)

Ohhh, ahhh.  Guess what? 

My individual RCI account shows me DVC Saratoga inventory available for picking.
My Worldmark>RCI portal does NOT show me DVC inventory.
So possible there is a glitch with the 'portals'??  Or perhaps the crummy 30-mile radius rule stated by the RCI rep regarding HGVC applies to all mini-systems with inventory near WDW?  (It didn't used to work this way ... but perhaps there is a legitimate change?  If so, it will be a major problem for multiple mini-systems?)


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2018)

So the next question would be if wyndham and Bluegreen portals can see it.  My RCI points account can see it but when I go to book it says there is no inventory.


----------



## Panina (Jul 12, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I think the reason given is not correct.  I think there may be a glitch and they were trying to explain why.
> 
> Was it a single DVC unit or multiple ones?  Did you try actually booking the week with your weeks account?  I ask because sometimes inventory appears as though it is available even for 30-60 minutes after it is already booked and your HGVC account might have blocked out the ghost inventory because it is not real.  There are times when matches that should match don't (more so with II than RCI but it does happen there too) but if it were really available in open inventory you should have been able to see and book it.
> 
> The only way the 30 mile restriction could be effective is if HGVC changed the way the bulk deposit with RCI and behind the scenes actually attaches a unit to each account or grabs the next from the bulk deposit and if it happens to be Orlando than it blocks out DVC.  This is not how it was done in the past but it doesn't mean that it couldn't have changed in this way.



It was multiple units at different times and they were there when I selected.

Definitely not a glitch.  It took them awhile to get back to me .  They even sent me an email to say they are still researching. 

I spent a lot of time with the rep on the phone to make sure I understood everything he said and then wrote it down word by word.  He knew I would be writing HGVC about this, I believe what he told me he was told.

What I question as not being true is 
“what is given and when, is decided by Disney.  RCI has no control.


----------



## Panina (Jul 12, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Ohhh, ahhh.  Guess what?
> 
> My individual RCI account shows me DVC Saratoga inventory available for picking.
> My Worldmark>RCI portal does NOT show me DVC inventory.
> So possible there is a glitch with the 'portals'??  Or perhaps the crummy 30-mile radius rule stated by the RCI rep regarding HGVC applies to all mini-systems with inventory near WDW?  (It didn't used to work this way ... but perhaps there is a legitimate change?  If so, it will be a major problem for multiple mini-systems?)



Straight from RCI, at least for HGVC, not a problem with the portal.


----------



## silentg (Jul 12, 2018)

I thought if you owned a timeshare in the Disney area, you couldn’t exchange into DVC. We have a week at Orange Lake that we know we can’t trade into DVC. Orange Lake has 1 in 4 rule for exchanges.
I exchanged another timeshare week for an Orange Lake last October, only 4 TPUs. I was told by RCI rep that because we own a week we can trade into OL as often as we want with our other timeshares.
When I looked online, I was told 1in 4. I have enough HICV points to stay so it won’t be a problem.
Also we traded into Smuggler’s Notch and were told it’s 1 in 3.  Timesharing would be a lot easier without these restrictions. Anyone else feel this way?
Silentg


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2018)

My weeks account shows me 7 units but they have a trading power of 60 and 56 is my highest so it won't let me book unless I combine first.  Funny that my rci points only showed one unit that was unavailable.  I don't own any Orlando in points but I did at one point and wonder if they still have me blocked but if I am blocked then why would it even show the one ghost unit?


----------



## Panina (Jul 12, 2018)

silentg said:


> I thought if you owned a timeshare in the Disney area, you couldn’t exchange into DVC. We have a week at Orange Lake that we know we can’t trade into DVC. Orange Lake has 1 in 4 rule for exchanges.
> I exchanged another timeshare week for an Orange Lake last October, only 4 TPUs. I was told by RCI rep that because we own a week we can trade into OL as often as we want with our other timeshares.
> When I looked online, I was told 1in 4. I have enough HICV points to stay so it won’t be a problem.
> Also we traded into Smuggler’s Notch and were told it’s 1 in 3.  Timesharing would be a lot easier without these restrictions. Anyone else feel this way?
> Silentg


Yes, The rule has been if you own in the Disney area you can’t trade into Disney.  My hgvc weeks are not anywhere near Disney but because HGVC has resorts in the area I am affected BUT Disney decides when to  make exceptions for HGVC.  That is what doesn’t make sense to me. 

I agree these restrictions are making timeshare exchanges more difficult.  I think any resort who has rules that restrict should be restricted the same way when their owners trade. That would make it a level trading field.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2018)

Panina said:


> It was multiple units at different times and they were there when I selected.
> 
> Definitely not a glitch.  It took them awhile to get back to me .  They even sent me an email to say they are still researching.
> 
> ...


No the glitch was RCI blocking HGVC from booking but not knowing that there is a block glitch in the program so trying to explain it away without admitting that there is something wrong with the programming that is not allowing the match or even to see the deposits.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 12, 2018)

I think it's at least as likely that RCI is lying/CYA about the issue.

Why would Disney give HGVC access to some but not all of their inventory? That doesn't make sense. I bet HGVC owners are better sales targets than average no-name resort owners (cost of buy in is higher), and why else would they care?


----------



## Panina (Jul 12, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> No the glitch was RCI blocking HGVC from booking but not knowing that there is a block glitch in the program so trying to explain it away without admitting that there is something wrong with the programming that is not allowing the match or even to see the deposits.


You never know, could be.  Telling me what they did seems worse.


----------



## Panina (Jul 12, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I think it's at least as likely that RCI is lying/CYA about the issue.
> 
> Why would Disney give HGVC access to some but not all of their inventory? That doesn't make sense. I bet HGVC owners are better sales targets than average no-name resort owners (cost of buy in is higher), and why else would they care?


I totally agree with you. It doesn’t make sense.  I just sent an extensive letter to HGVC asking it be sent to corporate for answers.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 12, 2018)

silentg said:


> I thought if you owned a timeshare in the Disney area, you couldn’t exchange into DVC. We have a week at Orange Lake that we know we can’t trade into DVC. Orange Lake has 1 in 4 rule for exchanges.
> I exchanged another timeshare week for an Orange Lake last October, only 4 TPUs. I was told by RCI rep that because we own a week we can trade into OL as often as we want with our other timeshares.
> When I looked online, I was told 1in 4. I have enough HICV points to stay so it won’t be a problem.
> Also we traded into Smuggler’s Notch and were told it’s 1 in 3.  Timesharing would be a lot easier without these restrictions. Anyone else feel this way?
> Silentg


In the past, as I knew it, if you owned a timeshare near WDW in RCI Weeks then you were unable to exchange _that_ timeshare into DVC @wdw.  This did not prevent you from trading _other_ timeshare weeks in your RCI account, those that were outside the "near WDW" radius, into DVC @wdw.  Mini-systems were generally exempt from the WDW-radius rule.

RCI Points, if I recall correctly, worked differently.  As points tended to pool together, owning any RCI Points property inside the WDW radius made the entire account blocked from DVC @wdw.  (Just going by memory, I cancelled my RCI Points account w/in 10 days of receiving my welcome kit and have never gone back to it.)


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm editing as I neglected to say that I've booked 5 different HGVC resorts here in Florida with my RCI points account. The closest one was 2.5 hours from Orlando.

Is this something new RCI is doing and only with HGVC? I agree this is just wrong. Especially if you don't even own at a resort within 35 miles of Orlando.

It has been my experience that you could talk to several different RCI reps and each one could give you a different answer, none of them correct.


----------



## Panina (Jul 12, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Is your private RCI account points or weeks? A lot of what is available to points owners isn't available to weeks owners. The RCI accounts timeshare systems like HGVC and Wyndham give their owners are weeks accounts.
> 
> It has been my experience that you could talk to several different RCI reps and each one could give you a different answer, none of them correct.


My private RCI is weeks.  

This HGVC RCI representative was a manager that  went higher and got the answers he gave me. I told him I would quote him when I wrote to HGVC. He was sure about his answers.


----------



## Panina (Jul 12, 2018)

It would be great if hgvc owners would send an email to hgvc saying a friend of mine said she was told by an RCI representative 


1)Disney has an area restriction within 30 miles. If you own within 30 miles of Disney you cannot trade in.


2)HGVC has a strong presence of resorts in this 30 mile restricted area thus all HGVC owners are pooled together and considered to own within the 30 miles restriction. 


3)Limited inventory, but a good amount, is given to HGVC for trades but what is given and when, is decided by Disney. RCI has no control. He could not tell me what a good amount meant.

Is this true?

I doubt my one letter will get much attention but maybe with a bunch of emails we would find out if what I was told is the truth.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 12, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Is your private RCI account points or weeks? A lot of what is available to points owners isn't available to weeks owners. The RCI accounts timeshare systems like HGVC and Wyndham give their owners are weeks accounts.
> 
> It has been my experience that you could talk to several different RCI reps and each one could give you a different answer, none of them correct.


For the WM answer, both my individual account and my WM>RCI Portal are in RCI Weeks only.  I do not have RCI Points on either side.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 12, 2018)

Panina said:


> It would be great if hgvc owners would send an email to hgvc saying a friend of mine said she was told by an RCI representative
> 
> 
> 1)Disney has an area restriction within 30 miles. If you own within 30 miles of Disney you cannot trade in.
> ...


I've sent a message to RCI through their website reporting my findings (comparing my personal account vs portal) for searches against Worldmark.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 13, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Is your private RCI account points or weeks? A lot of what is available to points owners isn't available to weeks owners. The RCI accounts timeshare systems like HGVC and Wyndham give their owners are weeks accounts.
> 
> It has been my experience that you could talk to several different RCI reps and each one could give you a different answer, none of them correct.



The HGVC portal also sees RCI points inventory.
I've booked RCI points inventory to Manhattan Club thru the HGVC portal.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 13, 2018)

All I can say is wow! This not only contradicts the theory that DVC's regional block does not apply to HGVC members w/TS's within 30 miles, but expands it by suggesting that all HGVC owners are being penalized.

Maybe the real blocking is being done by RCI on the basis that HGVC does not "need" DVC as much as it's other members (Wyndham?) do. I'm sure that RCI is not above passing the buck to Disney, rather than admit its own role. Perhaps HGVC is parroting RCI's BS. _I must wonder what DVC would say._

Whatever. I suggest that it's an issue that each of us should raise whenever interacting with a HGVC rep of any stripe so maybe the word will go out that the peasants are grumbling.
.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 13, 2018)

Less than 10 days ago I booked a SSR unit through my HGVC membership. I could see the exact same dates available as with my regular RCI points membership. 

So at least to me there is no block on DVC units. My ownership with HGVC is however not in Orlando.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 13, 2018)

On another node I don’t believe what the RCI rep said is true for a second. 

HGVC Have always been able to book DVC and I don’t think that have changed. 

Hgvc members don’t own the RCI account as it’s a corporate account and unless RCI restricts access to all users of the account they can’t restrict it for some and not others.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 13, 2018)

The points portals and weeks systems usually see more or less the some thing, but not always. The folks you are able to talk to on the phone have no idea why, and most of them don't even know this is possible.

Why does it happen? Who knows. But, the explanation anyone at RCI can/is willing to give you is almost certainly wrong. It just happens, and I've learned to accept it. Sometimes it works in my favor. Sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Panina (Jul 13, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> On another node I don’t believe what the RCI rep said is true for a second.
> 
> HGVC Have always been able to book DVC and I don’t think that have changed.
> 
> Hgvc members don’t own the RCI account as it’s a corporate account and unless RCI restricts access to all users of the account they can’t restrict it for some and not others.



Whether you believe it or not it is happening to me and others. It needs to be addressed and answered.  What affect some of  us today can affect your account tomorrow. 

The representative said we can book but not everything, limited inventory. Many times I see the same availability throught hgvc as I see in my private account, other times it is totally different.

If you could keep looking at your regular account versus hgvc it would be helpful.  If you keep seeing the same and other hgvc members don’t we have some proof what I was told is wrong.


----------



## youppi (Jul 13, 2018)

rhonda said:


> In the past, as I knew it, if you owned a timeshare near WDW in RCI Weeks then you were unable to exchange _that_ timeshare into DVC @wdw.  This did not prevent you from trading _other_ timeshare weeks in your RCI account, those that were outside the "near WDW" radius, into DVC @wdw.  Mini-systems were generally exempt from the WDW-radius rule.
> 
> RCI Points, if I recall correctly, worked differently.  As points tended to pool together, owning any RCI Points property inside the WDW radius made the entire account blocked from DVC @wdw.  (Just going by memory, I cancelled my RCI Points account w/in 10 days of receiving my welcome kit and have never gone back to it.)


If you combine Orlando week with non Orlando week, the combined TPU are blocked too.
So, HGVC members that have some points coming from Orlando resorts should be blocked but not the others. So, they should have two different portals or two different accounts ID to distinguish HGVC members that own in Orlando and the others to be inline with what they do with RCI points members and RCI weeks combined TPU.


----------



## Panina (Jul 13, 2018)

bnoble said:


> The points portals and weeks systems usually see more or less the some thing, but not always. The folks you are able to talk to on the phone have no idea why, and most of them don't even know this is possible.
> 
> Why does it happen? Who knows. But, the explanation anyone at RCI can/is willing to give you is almost certainly wrong. It just happens, and I've learned to accept it. Sometimes it works in my favor. Sometimes it doesn't.


I have learned nothing changes if you accept it.  Nothing might change if you push the issue but there is a better chance if you do.

Whatever RCI is saying our representation at hgvc needs to know, much higher then the first line representative.  A squeaky wheel usually gets heard, especially if there are many of them . As long as hgvc members just accept it, it will definitely stay the same.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 13, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I think the reason given is not correct.





bizaro86 said:


> I think it's at least as likely that RCI is lying/CYA about the issue.





Jan M. said:


> It has been my experience that you could talk to several different RCI reps and each one could give you a different answer, none of them correct.





Talent312 said:


> ...RCI would pass the buck to Disney, rather than admit its own role.





Cyberc said:


> On another node I don’t believe what the RCI rep said is true for a second.





bnoble said:


> ...the explanation anyone at RCI can/is willing to give you is almost certainly wrong.


It's extremely common for people to post sightings that are only seen by some accounts and not by others, with corporate portals as well as with private accounts.  It doesn't seem logical but there it is, very inconsistent.  I agree with all of the above:  RCI Reps have NO IDEA why this happens and I don't trust what was stated for a hot minute.


Panina said:


> My hgvc weeks are not anywhere near Disney but because HGVC has resorts in the area I am affected BUT Disney decides when to  make exceptions for HGVC.  That is what doesn’t make sense to me.


Agree, no sense at all.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 13, 2018)

Panina said:


> I have learned nothing changes if you accept it.  Nothing might change if you push the issue but there is a better chance if you do.


True... the challenge is knowing where to put your efforts... with RCI or HGVC or both.  Is this even a "real" thing?  It will be worth continuing to watch, post, and evaluate.


----------



## Panina (Jul 13, 2018)

Lisa P said:


> True... the challenge is knowing where to put your efforts... with RCI or HGVC or both.  Is this even a "real" thing?  It will be worth continuing to watch, post, and evaluate.


I think at this point the push will be with HGVC, who will eventually push me back to a higher representative at RCI.  My goal is to get confirmation on what is happening in RCI  with HGVC agreeing with what RCI tells me.  Only HGVC knows what their agreement is with RCI and what their members should be able to trade for and if they don’t know they need to find out.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 13, 2018)

Here's the thing: no one is entitled to exchange into any particular resort/system. The only people entitled to stay there are the people who own there. If e.g. Wyndham can no longer exchange into DVC for whatever reason, I'll be disappointed for sure. But this isn't a "fight for my rights" situation.

Over the ten years I've owned timeshares, there have been no fewer than 5 or 6 sea changes in how I can (best) exchange into DVC. This might be the next one. The only thing I know for sure is that there will be more, and this is why I always caution against people buying to exchange into some specific target.


----------



## Panina (Jul 13, 2018)

bnoble said:


> Here's the thing: no one is entitled to exchange into any particular resort/system. The only people entitled to stay there are the people who own there. If e.g. Wyndham can no longer exchange into DVC for whatever reason, I'll be disappointed for sure. But this isn't a "fight for my rights" situation.
> 
> Over the ten years I've owned timeshares, there have been no fewer than 5 or 6 sea changes in how I can (best) exchange into DVC. This might be the next one. The only thing I know for sure is that there will be more, and this is why I always caution against people buying to exchange into some specific target.


This isn’t about fighting for rights. This is about clearly knowing what the rules are and what you can trade for and what you cannot, transparency.

I have always said own where you love so if the rules change for trading you can go to the place you love.


----------



## Panina (Jul 13, 2018)

Right now showing 8 in my private account (another RCI member in another thread just posted and sees 8) and none in my hgvc account.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 13, 2018)

Panina said:


> Right now showing 8 in my private account (another RCI member in another thread just posted and sees 8) and none in my hgvc account.



I see no dvc in my private RCI points account??


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> I see no dvc in my private RCI points account??


Do you have any Orlando resorts in your points account?  Is your RCI points account based in NA or Europe?


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 13, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Do you have any Orlando resorts in your points account?  Is your RCI points account based in NA or Europe?


I normally see dvc resorts when they are available.

My RCI points account contains points from grand view from Vegas.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 13, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> I see no dvc in my private RCI points account??


This suggests a bug in the points mechanism generally (which the developer portals use).


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 13, 2018)

Panina said:


> Right now showing 8 in my private account (another RCI member in another thread just posted and sees 8) and none in my hgvc account.



Which dvc resort are you showing right now ?


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 13, 2018)

bnoble said:


> This suggests a bug in the points mechanism generally (which the developer portals use).


Unless dvc can choose what kind of RCI members can see what?


----------



## Panina (Jul 13, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Which dvc resort are you showing right now ?


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 13, 2018)

Panina said:


> View attachment 7377 View attachment 7378 View attachment 7379 View attachment 7380 View attachment 7381




Thanks. I’m actually talking to RCI Websupport and they are absolutely clueless


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 13, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Thanks. I’m actually talking to RCI Websupport and they are absolutely clueless




So the supporter looked and looked and couldn’t find any availability. She claimed that she looked in the “backend” and there wasn’t any thing available. She also claimed that she looked at all the availability and not “through” my points or weeks account.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 13, 2018)

Panina, have you tried to make a cancelable booking/hold for one of these "RCI-only" listings?

.


----------



## Panina (Jul 13, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Panina, have you tried to make a cancelable booking/hold for one of these "RCI-only" listings?
> 
> .


I went thru the process of a hold before with this scenario.  That is why I initially called with the problem.  Right now can’t do a hold as I don’t want to pay a combine fee to get to the 60.


----------



## Panina (Jul 13, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> So the supporter looked and looked and couldn’t find any availability. She claimed that she looked in the “backend” and there wasn’t any thing available. She also claimed that she looked at all the availability and not “through” my points or weeks account.


Doubt any resolution with RCI will occur.  They don’t have a clue how their system works. Being the rci manager I dealth with would not put the answer in writing made me me question everything. I kept making him repeat it.

Only way we will get anywhere is if hgvc pushes them which is a longshot.

Just on the flip side I have seen available weeks through hgvc that I did not see in my private tpu account.

In the past I also once booked a 10 tpu dv06 disney that did not show in my rci hgvc account.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 13, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> So the supporter looked and looked and couldn’t find any availability. She claimed that she looked in the “backend” and there wasn’t any thing available. She also claimed that she looked at all the availability and not “through” my points or weeks account.



DVC reservations usually get snapped up quickly. If someone says they saw something and you aren't on the website within a very short period of time, sometimes just minutes, that reservation will likely be gone.


----------



## Panina (Jul 13, 2018)

Just looked at my private tpu account, now August 31 is there that wasn’t earlier, not on hgvc side


----------



## rhonda (Jul 13, 2018)

Panina said:


> Just looked at my private tpu account, now August 31 is there that wasn’t earlier, not on hgvc side


Agreed. I now see 9 weeks; each at 60 TPU.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jul 13, 2018)

I see 9 weeks also.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 13, 2018)

I agree 100% with @Panina

This isn't about 'what's fair' or 'guaranteed' etc.....

This is about transparency and expectations.  If there is a 1-in-4 rule or a WDW-radius rule......then that's the rules.  They could make the rules and restrictions--not proprietary data--available and known to consumers.  IMO.

RCI seems to be playing a bit freely with the 'new charges' and grandfathered resort fees etc.... as of late.
I'm liking RCI less and less.

If DVC flees the titanic....it will be the beginning of the end of the 'unsinkable' RCI.


----------



## Panina (Jul 13, 2018)

taterhed said:


> I agree 100% with @Panina
> 
> This isn't about 'what's fair' or 'guaranteed' etc.....
> 
> ...


Rules are rules, as I always said in any system they can change, that is why I have chosen to own where I like to go.  As long as I can get descent trades I will trade a few.

Even though I love staying on property at Disney resorts, there  are other great timeshares to go to in the area. I also own very desirable weeks that I am sure I can do a week trade with a dvc owner.

I guess for me this is about priciple.  I have come to expect the unlogical, Unknowledgeable answers we get from RCI.  As HGVC owners HGVC should have answers for us.  HGVC rules are clear they should get clear rules from RCI for their members.

Ultimately I believe the rules of trading for hgvc in rci have been changed in rci and we just haven’t been told.


----------



## Panina (Jul 19, 2018)

Today I received a call from a higher RCI manager from the letter I sent HGVC so she could discuss it with me.  It would have been nice to get a reply from HGVC, maybe I still will, maybe not.  The call was very pleasant but nothing changed.  It just confirmed what I was told before.

This is what I got out of the conversation.

There is a percentage of Disney inventory that HGVC gets, but no number was given.  

The thoughts of Disney's restriction, HGVC (1 in 4) restriction, etc. is these chains want new people to experience their places so they have a larger pool of potential buyers. They want you to buy.

Whether I go through the HGVC portal or my private TPU account for a Disney trade I will often miss  inventory
TPU account will only show me weeks.
HGVC portal will show me Points and weeks but only a "unknown" percentage.

This I didn't know.....When putting in an ongoing search thru the HGVC portal you will only match if it is in the tpu week system.  If the week is in the rci points system you will not match your ogs.  You need to find it in open inventory.  I was not told this but believe this can be the reason it takes so long for many to match for Disney thru the HGVC portal with an ogs.  Maybe the HGVC portal is getting access to more point weeks, instead of tpu weeks, which will not match an ogs.   

Yesterday sitting in open inventory thru the HGVC portal was a week I had an ogs for in Disney which did not match because it was an rci Points week.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 19, 2018)

@Panina: How interesting!  Thanks for posting the discoveries.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Panina said:


> Today I received a call from a higher RCI manager from the letter I sent HGVC so she could discuss it with me.  It would have been nice to get a reply from HGVC, maybe I still will, maybe not.  The call was very pleasant but nothing changed.  It just confirmed what I was told before.
> 
> This is what I got out of the conversation.
> 
> ...


Since the lack of inventory affects multiple portals and rci points, the answer seems like garbage especially since the same inventory seems to be available to bluegreen, wyndham, HGVC, worldmark, rci points and other systems that should be able to see both weeks and points inventory.   So obviously it isn't an agreement for a specific % of the DVC inventory to go to HGVC because it could all be taken by worldmark or another system.  Unless HGVC has a specific rci dvc policy in writing then hgvc would probably just be repeating the same thing that they were orally told by RCI which is likely the same thing that they told you.    

Points inventory is never supposed to automatically match to an OGS, this is the case for all systems that search through points including RCI points.  

T


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 20, 2018)

FWIW. .I have run points searches regularly for the past 2 years in addition to OGS via HGVC RCI portal. I have never gotten a Disney match with points. Received about two 1 bdrm SSR via OGS. No other Disney resorts.


----------

